# Co2 regulator



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I was just looking around for a Co2 regulator because I wanted to switch to pressurized. I was in a haze once I saw how many brands there were, I just wanted to know form someones personal experience, what is a good regulator with a bubble counter??? The ones that I have seen online range from $89.99 to $149.99 and they both look almost identical......what makes one so much more than the other???? Any info would be greatley appreciated, thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it is desireable to be able to adjust the output pressure of the regulator, so that is one feature some of the cheaper regulators don't have. Some of the cheaper ones don't have a check valve either, and one is very good to have at the outlet of the bubble counter. Not all needle valves are equal either, not by a long shot. Then, the cheapest ones are just not going to be as reliable, and they may require some tinkering to get them to stop leaking. I use the Milwaukee all in one regulator, which works well enough to suit me, but I did have to add my own check valve, remove the bubble counter when I couldn't stop it from leaking, replace the solenoid when it refused to shut off, and the needle valve is not at all easy to do fine adjustments with. Like most things we buy, you tend to get what you pay for. If I were replacing mine now I would either buy one from Rex Grigg, CO2 stuff for sale, or buy the ultimate regulator from Aquabotanic, Aqua Botanic Store. Both look like a good deal to me.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently purchased the ultimate regulator from Aqua Botanic Store. Cost was $99.00 plus about $7 for shipping. They also have a Milwaukee on sale. While I don't have anything to compare my ultimate regulator against, I can say that it appears to be a very nice unit. It has a bubble counter with a check valve. I have not had to fiddle with the needle valve much yet, so I can't vouch for its quality yet.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Hoppy, does the Milwaukee regulator that has the bubble counter comes w/ the check valve?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't believe the Milwaukee (or the JBJ for that matter) has a check valve.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

SpaceBug said:


> I recently purchased the ultimate regulator from Aqua Botanic Store. Cost was $99.00 plus about $7 for shipping. They also have a Milwaukee on sale. While I don't have anything to compare my ultimate regulator against, I can say that it appears to be a very nice unit. It has a bubble counter with a check valve. I have not had to fiddle with the needle valve much yet, so I can't vouch for its quality yet.


It's not $99 anymore.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Is there any place with reviews of regulators?

Whats the check valve for? Just checking the pressure or more of a release?

Anyone know anything about the AQUARIUMPLANTS.com's regulator?

AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM's Co2 Regulator)


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

epicfish said:


> I don't believe the Milwaukee (or the JBJ for that matter) has a check valve.


JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Check Valve - Marine Depot - Marine and Reef Aquarium Super Store


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

StaffyBull said:


> JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Check Valve - Marine Depot - Marine and Reef Aquarium Super Store


yep!

I would imagine it would have to have one built in somewhere to keep the fluids from the bubble counter getting into the regulator. A friend (myjohnson, sn here) got his milwaukee off of ebay for like $80 I believe.

I have one from RexGriggs and it's been problem free and very precise for me so far!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for all of the info, now I just have to make up my damn mind.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

A check valve prevents gas or liquid from flowing backwards through the system. The standard inexpensive plastic check valves used for air pumps seem to fail quite quickly when used in a CO2 system.

The Aquariumplants regulator is a copy of the ones I build.

It's funny. Robert made a comment a couple of months ago trying to get under my skin saying that no should have to pay more than $100 for a good regulator. Now his is $125.


----------



## CowsPatoot (Jan 31, 2007)

You can find some reviews here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/25/sort/2/cat/57/page/1

I appreciate the information, I too am about to purchase my first CO2 setup and this is one of the holdups at the moment. Does anyone have any experience with this one: AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM's Co2 Regulator)
They claim it to be the best...but I think every manufacturer claims that. I do notice they have a longer warranty than most, but in my past experience I have noticed small items like this can be easier to repair outside of a warranty than deal with the warranty. The longer warranty just tells me that at least THEY believe in their product.

Edited: Sorry, Rex...I guess I should read the second page before commenting.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks cowspatoot judging from that review on the jbj, I will not be getting one of those, to many people saying the needle valve is tricky and the bubble counter leaks.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess I got my "ultimate CO2 regulator" just in time! I suppose that at $125 its still a good deal, but not that different from the other good regulators available.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Rex whats the warranty on your regulators?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I've never really thought about it since I've never had a problem. The first regulators I built almost 5 years ago are still working just fine.

I guess I would have to say 2 years barring abuse.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> It's funny. Robert made a comment a couple of months ago trying to get under my skin saying that no should have to pay more than $100 for a good regulator. Now his is $125.


I did say that didn't I! But I now include 10 dollars worth of C02 tubing, so take that into account and I only raised the price 15 dollars. I don't remember you selling regulators five years ago... five years ago you were a moderator on my forum. I seem to remember you have only been selling these regulators for about two years!  I've been selling this particular one for two months now. I am also considering a fiften dollar rebate to be used toward a plant order, which brings the price back down to 99 dollars... but I will do the rest of my selling in my VENDOR forum, instead of here. My apologies for intruding in this conversation.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

StaffyBull said:


> Anyone know anything about the AQUARIUMPLANTS.com's regulator?
> 
> AQUARIUMPLANTS.COM's Co2 Regulator)


Here's a little bit of info: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...quariumplants-com-co2-regulator-any-good.html


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I built my regulators five years ago and built some for some local people right after that.


----------



## import_speed_man (Feb 8, 2007)

rex your site seems to be down at the moment


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, Rex, I need some check valves and needle valves and your site is, well, it just isn't there right now, did it go to sleep.
Hope it is up in the morning.
Catch you then.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Should be working.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

There it is all woke up.
Thanks


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

JBJ has check vale intergral to bubble counter.


----------



## rhopkin (Jan 19, 2007)

*CO2 Levels*

I am starting to use a pressure system for CO2. I have looked but cannot find a suggested level for the CO2. I found pH level (ie reduce by one point) but am looking for a more accurate method. As I understand it, to little is useless and to much can drop the pH drasticlly. Can someone suggest a good starting point and suggested targets? I have a Milwalkee SMS 122 and MA957 regulator with solenoid being controlled bu the SMS122. BTW I am new to using forums so hopefully this is going to the right thread. Thanks for any help you can give....


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You should have your CO2 at 30 ppm.

That's the same as a full degree of drop in the pH.


----------

